# Pea aphids?



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy pea aphids from. I have read about them being used as a feeder but I can't seem to source any. I think they would be perfect for my hatchling Lygo.

Edit: Just found some on good old flea bay. Has anyone here used them?


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Ebay my lovely. £4.50.
Pea aphids 'LIVE FEEDER INSECT' for mantids, frogs ect | eBay

Hope this helps!!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks sammibee 

I did edit my post to say that I had found them on ebay. Have you ever used them?


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Nope. Didnt even know they existed! lol- Apparently good for fussy mantids tho? =)


----------

